
True value of a PhD - KillerRabbitt
https://hackernoon.com/the-true-value-of-a-phd-94885fdcdaf4
======
disgus
Seems they might not have learned as much as they think.

Hyperbolic self-congratulatory nonsense. Numerous logical fallacies presented
throughout.

